

Ask HN: How do you track your diet? - michokest

HN: I&#x27;m on my 4th week of dieting with great results. So far I&#x27;ve been using a spreadsheet to track my food and workouts.<p>I&#x27;m following a low-carb nutrition plan, where instead of counting calories I focus on macronutrients: grams of carbs, protein and fat.<p>Which apps or methodologies do you use to track your food and&#x2F;or workouts?
======
metricman
This might sound like a joke, or gross, but I think stool measurement is
probably a great way to track diet.

And I bet there are apps to help.

Sigh. I searched.

"PoopLog" \-
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kefsco.poo...](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.kefsco.pooplog2&hl=en)

------
rman666
MyFittnessPal

